# Rut in the air



## cornpile (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## cornpile (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## BuckinFish (Oct 8, 2009)

great pics!  Wish they were near my stand!


----------



## bigkga69 (Oct 8, 2009)

wheres the bloody arrow at?!?!?!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 8, 2009)

Now that'll get your heart pumpin!  Great shots sir!


----------



## marknga (Oct 8, 2009)

Man that makes my neck swell and I got the urge to go rub my head on a tree....

LUV'em


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2009)

That last one is a winkin' at ya. 

Those are some nice lookin' bucks.


----------



## #4s (Oct 8, 2009)

Ground check time.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice photos of some great bucks!


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 8, 2009)

I am printing those pictures, and then I am going to eat them.


----------



## badboygolfer777 (Oct 9, 2009)

I dont see why these photos you have on here have anything to do with Rut in the air except a little darkness on the tarsals but other than that they look like bachelor groups without velvet. They seem to be enjoying a calm evening in the fields. anyway nice pics


----------



## cornpile (Oct 9, 2009)

badboygolfer777 said:


> I dont see why these photos you have on here have anything to do with Rut in the air except a little darkness on the tarsals but other than that they look like bachelor groups without velvet. They seem to be enjoying a calm evening in the fields. anyway nice pics


Just for you


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great pics ! Thanks......


----------



## leo (Oct 9, 2009)

Fine rut shots cornpile, yep you sure get the feeling something is going on with them


----------



## bristol_bound (Oct 9, 2009)

Some great deer and outstanding shots. Well done Sir.


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 9, 2009)

OMG I hope I see one like that this year, those are some super nice Bucks


----------



## Robl1964 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great Shots!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 9, 2009)

Boy howdy those will get you going.  Great series.

Hoss


----------



## Melissa (Oct 9, 2009)

great shots and deer!


----------



## badboygolfer777 (Oct 10, 2009)

that was funny..coyote chasing that deer right out of the field.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 13, 2009)

Just call this one decisions


----------



## Freddy (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice, very nice. It may not be full rut but they were sure sizing one another up.


----------



## str8_shooter (Oct 14, 2009)

great pics and nice bucks


----------

